
Amazon now pays the lowest taxes ever - joering2
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/amazon-now-pay-even-less-13023482
======
atonse
Cue all the bullshit responses from the CEOs (like Tim Cook) "We pay _every
penny_ of taxes we owe" – yeah, after you game the system 40 ways from Sunday
to reduce the bill.

I wish there was political will to actually start to close these loopholes,
but doesn't that involve getting multiple countries to agree to implementing
the rules?

~~~
manuelflara
If the US government _really_ wanted those loopholes closed on its
corporations, they'd close. But just like Wall Street regulations, higher
taxes for the mega rich, etc. this would totally go against the interests of
those who actually control politicians. And I'm not saying "Big tech controls
the government", but obviously all big corporations play this game, and some
of them absolutely do. Tech companies are just rightfully doing everything
legally in their power to increase profit and shareholder value. So it isn't
going to happen, no matter how much they pretend to be upset about it. It's
all working as expected.

~~~
pmoriarty
The problem is that the government and the corporations are in many ways the
same entity.

Corporate execs go on to work in government, and when politicians retire
they're often hired by the companies they used to regulate. There's no clean
separation between the two as it's often portrayed in the media.

So, yeah, they often scratch each other's backs, and when the government rules
one way against one corporation they're usually benefiting some other one.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17676597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17676597)

